# can a song become lame when you heard it one billion time like hotel california?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What happen when a song is good but overplay on radio you get tired it's brainwash to this point, what your view on this, now imagine a lame song that you heard a billions time that even worst :lol:

Have anic day folk and op please be my guest the post you did not like shredded it please :tiphat:


----------



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

While I can't provide much insight on why people will listen to the same music over and over, i'm relieved that that is not a case in classical music. With the power of interpretaion, I could listen to a piece a dozen times with a dozen different performers, and each time is new and fresh. This may be the most attractive quality of classical music that does not really transfer over to other forms of music. A cover wouldn't really count, because it is almost always regarded as being inferior to the original.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> What happen *when a song is good *but overplay on radio you get tired it's brainwash to this point, what your view on this, now imagine a lame song that you heard a billions time that even worst :lol:
> :tiphat:


"When a song is good".
Folks should not confuse "a song" with "a performance".

A "great song" will tend to remain fresh with each incarnation. New versions will sprawl, some better than others due to a number of factors: performer, arrangement, musicianship.... But the "original version" -- if there actually is one -- may continue to delight, even sometimes more so in light of new versions. But the song "lives".

Is "Hotel California" actually a "great song", or is it a _great performance _of a song? Great songs -- the Beatles "Yesterday", Jobim's "Girl from Ipanema", Heyman/Sour/Eyton/Green's "Body and Soul" are evidence of this -- receive attention from cover artists and take all sorts of arrangement formats, and survive well. They don't go out of style. They don't tire the ears. They don't become "lame" -- at least not to the general public at large. (There is always someone out there who will not appreciate a great song, or a great piece of music, or a great art work, for whatever reason; yet, that does not diminish the power of the art work itself, which is something that society at large selects for its quality and importance. If "Yesterday" or "Ipanema" or "Body and Soul" continue to live on it is because the judging society over periods of time finds it worthwhile.)

I often point out that the Rolling Stones seem a better band than the Beatles, but the Beatles (Lennon/McCartney) were superior songsmiths. Many iconic Stones songs seem perfect. And they are. Yet, Stones' songs don't seem to receive the cover that the Beatles' songs receive. We may fancy the Beatles own original version of "Yesterday", but that doesn't mean that other versions aren't great, too. In fact, one may find a cover version preferable. Many great songs are known by their cover versions rather than by their original versions. But again ... I don't really want to talk performance and start confusing it with "the song".

A quality song may be written down on a sheet of score paper with words jotted down under the notes. It can then take on all sorts of manifestations -- some will be better than others, to various opinions.

A great performance stands as something else. The song or tune at the heart of that performance may be a lesser vehicle in a score paper form, and cover versions may seem lame in comparison to the original.

Unfortunately, today many "performances" are confused for "music". What, after all, does a flashy video of a spectacular dance production with flames and glitter and half-undressed performers and a monosyllabic "singer" echoing the same three word phrase over and over have to do with "music"? Yet, such performances often end up gaining Grammy Awards and other accolades as "quality songs". Balderdash!

I mentioned "Girl from Ipanema" earlier because it remains one of my favorite songs. I have dozens of recorded versions of the song in my collection, including several by the song writer himself, Jobim. I play it on my old guitar, too. I look for albums which feature it in the track listing. I don't get tired of this song. 'Cause it's a great song!

I'll reserve judgement on "Hotel California." I like the song as the Eagles play it. I have the album in my collection, and I spin it more often than a lot of other albums in my collection. Off hand I cannot name one cover version of the song with which I am familiar. I'm sure they exist. I just don't know of any off hand. Is the song a "great song". Could Sinatra do it justice? Or Montavoni's Orchestra? Or Tom Waits? Or Barbra Streisand? Or the Boston Pops? Or Joe and his guitar at the coffee house down the street?

Radio stations tend to play songs only as long as audiences will listen to them. Songs from the 60s, 70s, 80s, and 90s (back in the last century) which were overplayed to the chagrin of many often today are seldom heard. So, don't worry too much about radio overplay.

Rather, seek out great songs. They abide in some abundance and are certainly worth seeking out and hearing.

Why not start with Schubert's _Winterreise_, one of my favorite song collections of which I've never heard the original, only recorded covers (as the original was sung sometimes in the mid 1800s). Much great music, and many great songs, there!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Sure can, even happens with some classical music. I heard that Led Zeppelin's Stairway to Heaven is always listenable no matter how many times, and found that to be true so far.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I agree, it sure can, although as Sonnet and Phil point out some songs have something to them that won't make you get tired of them soon. Hotel California on the other hand I liked a little the first time I heard it but very soon became maybe the biggest nuisance song ever. It's one of the dullest, most lame songs I've ever heard. I'll run to the radio and change station whenever it's played. Being overplayed plays a small role in this. It's difficult not to overplay a lame song like that. 

Gerry Rafferty's Baker Street comes close, as a nuisance, but that has much more to do with it being overplayed.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't think a song itself can become lame when overplayed. Only that one can grow sick of hearing it, even though it still remains a good song.

In other words, even if I grow tired of hearing a song, that does not mean I still can't appreciate it for being well crafted, having a good melody, good lyrics, etc.

As far as the example used in the OP, Hotel California, I always thought it was a lame song, and that the Eagles are one of the most overrated bands in rock history, IMO


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Gabriel Ortiz said:


> *While I can't provide much insight on why people will listen to the same music over and over*, ...


Oh, it is a function of the popular classic rock station playing it over and over. I would never go out of my way to hear Hotel California (or any Eagles for that matter), but I must have heard it hundreds of times on the radio wherever I might have been that the radio was playing without my consent such as stores and, worse, the shop I worked at for 5 years.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Hotel California was already an old song before The Eagles played it.  They seem to have picked up the progression when they were touring with Jethro Tull:


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

Most songs are lame to me the first time I hear them. There are pieces of music I like, but don't make an effort to hear all that often, like Beethoven's 5th symphony. Sure I like it, but I've already seen it quite a few times, and have like ten recordings, so I'm good. I actually ducked out before they played the fifth at the NSO last Friday. Catching up on sleep was more important to me than hearing it again.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

It's bores me only when I let myself, one easy way: playing ones own CD'S.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Pugg said:


> It's bores me only when I let myself, one easy way: playing ones own CD'S.


That's true for most people. But for me as a piano teacher, sometimes I can't prevent myself from getting bored! Many of my students insist on learning the famous pieces (Fur Elise, for example). It wouldn't be fair to refuse just because I'm bored with the pieces. :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bettina said:


> That's true for most people. But for me as a piano teacher, sometimes I can't prevent myself from getting bored! Many of my students insist on learning the famous pieces (Fur Elise, for example). It wouldn't be fair to refuse just because I'm bored with the pieces. :lol:


I know the feeling, did some teaching to in the past, I always guided them towards Field nocturnes .


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Around the time of Hotel California I started to realise that much popular music was lame. It was the constant playing of certain songs that made me realise after few plays there was little of interst there. Once the varnsh of newness had worn off there was little underneath. 


Some songs stand up to repeated hearing over time. And of course the Cannon is self dfeined by that.

IN the case of The Eagles I always wondered why New Kid in Town and Take it Easy weren't recognised as the standout cuts of their carear. But thier music was seemingly valued for its safeness and banality. Rock's decline had been set in aural concrete.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

To answer the OP: no - songs I have come to love, I have loved all my life, no matter how often I hear them.

To answer the Eagles haters: they made some excellent songs to my taste, first and foremost Desperado*, Tequila sunrise and Lyin' eyes.

* which has been covered numerous times, fulfilling one of the criteria in the OP.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Sometimes, a good song played a billion times is branded by self-proclaimed critics as "lame" for the simple reason that these critics fear their supposedly "high"taste in music is now at par with the musical preference of the masses. Same goes for a musical artist. Many popular artists who are now considered "lame" by critics were actually hailed as "geniuses" when they were just starting out. :tiphat:


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Well, you can maybe rationalize it for yourself this way, but I'm not interested in critics, I fear nothing and I've found Hotel California one of the most annoying songs ever.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Casebearer said:


> Well, you can maybe rationalize it for yourself this way, but I'm not interested in critics, I fear nothing and I've found *Hotel California one of the most annoying songs ever*.


Even worse than My Sharona because it is much longer.


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes. And it's my biggest problem with music - I hate getting sick of it, but I nearly always do. I've considered nearly every album I now dislike as a favourite at one point. At some point they just became stale. My solution: listen to more new music!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Any music can be over-exposed to the listener. I'm on a Beethoven symphony hiatus, because I have reached the saturation point.

Hey Beethoven! It's ME!!! Not YOU!!!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I think Stairway to Heaven is more annoying. And so is everything by R.E.M., Red Hot Chili Peppers and Radiohead.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I might agree but it can never be more annoying than Hotel California


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

EarthBoundRules said:


> Yes. And it's my biggest problem with music - I hate getting sick of it, but I nearly always do. I've considered nearly every album I now dislike as a favourite at one point. At some point they just became stale. My solution: listen to more new music!


Agree with this.

As with a favourite food one should never become totally familiar with Music, as the next step is staleness and even mild revulsion.

So sad to hear a song you once loved and finding its now banal or boring.
So joyful to hear something after a long break and find it better than ever.
ind it better than ever.


----------



## huntsman (Jan 28, 2013)

♫ Better to...have loved and lost ♪ ...etc!

I'm also sick to death of that hotel...but had a thousand wonderful listens before that happened! :lol:


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

_*Can a song become lame when you heard it one billion times...?*_

In Spain, that singer is called Enrique Iglesias.
But this year, he didn't succeed and instead we are bombarded with Luis Fonsi's Despacito until we all hate it.

It's the strategy of Radio Broadcasters. They are paid huge amounts by the lable so each March until June people can't just get enough of "Bailando" or other reggaeton singles. I guess our popular culture is as lame as The Chainsmokers in the US.
It's funny "Closer" has won me enough not no like it, but to respect it. 
Anything for Halsey, she performs well enough.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Any music can be over-exposed to the listener. I'm on a Beethoven symphony hiatus, because I have reached the saturation point.
> 
> Hey Beethoven! It's ME!!! Not YOU!!!


I'm already in an indefinite hiatus with Bruckner 
Only a prince named Christian Thielemann will wake me from my hiatus in the form of a kiss and his anticipated Staatskapelle Dresden new Bruckner cycle.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

deprofundis said:


> What happen when a song is good but overplay on radio you get tired it's brainwash to this point, what your view on this, now imagine a lame song that you heard a billions time that even worst.


The kind of actually good song that turned rubbish for me over the time is Michael Jackson's "Billie Jean". The string coda is extremely annoying.


----------

